# Lace Rock raising your pH



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello All,

Has anyone heard of lace rock raising your pH? Currently I have about 40 lbs of lace rock in a 55g tall tank and just had the water tested and my pH was 8.8. I just did a water change and now my pH is 7.8. My tap water is 7.6. I just want to make sure this does not continue and hurt my juvenile malawian cichlids.

Thank you all.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I've never heard of lace rock affecting pH- it's igneous rock and pretty inert. Maybe your pH test is wrong- 8.8 is pretty dang high.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

The LFS is the one who tested my water and that is what they said.
Do you know what else can rise my pH?

Thank you!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The quick, most efficient way to raise the pH is by using baking soda, described here. 
Crushed coral can help (place it in the filter cartridge) but baking soda is by the far the easiest.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Leave a bowl of water on your counter for 24 hours and test. See if you have pH changes even without the water being in the tank.

Also test your KH which is more important than your pH anyway. Getting your KH at the right level and stable should help with any pH issues.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Lfs tst your water with test strips which are not very accurate. i would sugest buying a water test kit, has liquids you mix with water. The kits run for like 20 bucks at most lfs. Liquids test seam to be a lot more accurate and easyer to read then test strips IMO


----------

